#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-15
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> From the Qt Release Team meeting today:
<lubot2> Qt 5.9.6 status:
<lubot2> - Branching ongoing, will be finalized 22nd May
<lubot2> - Blocker list here: https://bugreports.qt.io/issues/?filter=19339
<lubot2> * Only one item open in the list atm
<lubot2> - Target is still to get the release out at the beginning of June
<lubot2> <Lazy B> @tsimonq2, Qool, is changelog already available?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, I don't think so.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-16
<lisandro> https://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/05/16/code-contributions-via-bug-reports-forum-posts/
<lisandro> Very good news for everyone
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I wasn't aware that they were ignoring patches, but it makes some of the complaints I've heard make sense
<lisandro> and actually thiago is going to keep ignoring them
<lisandro> and I think his reasoning is right
<lubot2> <mitya57> I would call this ‘he does not get the legal right to apply these patches’. The same applies to us too.
<lubot2> For reference: http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2018-May/032715.html
<valorie> imo I would trust Thiago with almost anything code-related
 * lisandro too
<lisandro> so, all in all, we should try to avoid people sending patches to bugs
<lisandro> even if it's still a pain
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-17
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://tracker.debian.org/news/958045/accepted-qtbase-opensource-src-5110rc1dfsg-1-source-amd64-into-experimental-experimental/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Is there somewhere I can download that +dfsg tarball?
<lubot2> <mitya57> @mamarley, http://incoming.debian.org/debian-buildd/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/qtbase-opensource-src_5.11.0~rc1+dfsg.orig.tar.xz
<mamarley> mitya57: Awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-05-18
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2018-May/004647.html
<acheronuk> [12:25] <fvogt> asturm: FYI, gcc 8 miscompiles qtscript: https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=85822
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 85822 in tree-optimization "[8/9 Regression] Maybe wrong code in VRP since r249150" [Normal,Assigned]
<acheronuk> [12:57] <fvogt> asturm, arojas: I chose to just skip RC2 as it was broken as well. Apparently that was a good choice...
<acheronuk> plasma and OpenSuse devel ^^^
<mitya57> Interesting, thanks!
<acheronuk> [13:28] <fvogt> The main change of RC2 vs. RC1 was the static clang fix, which did not work
<acheronuk> [13:28] <fvogt> acheronuk: GCC8 is unrelated to Qt 5.11
<acheronuk> mitya57: I may have got context a bit wrong initially then :/
<mitya57> I know that qtscript is dead and not changed between 5.10 and 5.11, but still interesting to know that GCC 8 miscompiles it :)
<acheronuk> ok. more info is always better
<acheronuk> and apparently there have been tarball respins of RC2 for fixes, so beware and check if anyone has already fetched
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Not yet.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-12
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 how is 5.14 doing? Thanks for the work, and to others who are helping.
<lubot> <mitya57> I was offline for the weekend, uploaded 3 packages yesterday, 2 more are in progress. Patrick Franz was creating merge requests and helping me a lot. … I will try to create a PPA today and start bootstrapping docs there.
<lubot> <RikMills> Thank you :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I think I will ask you to do the rebuilds once Qt is ready, if you don't mind. Then I will look at failing ones.
<lubot> <RikMills> I don't mind at all!
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [I was offline for the weekend, uploaded 3 packages yesterday, 2 more are in prog …], And it will be https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4057/+packages.
<mitya57> By the way, can someone please update IRC topic? Focal has 5.12.8, and Disco is dead so we can remove it.
* RikMills changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | 5.12.8 in Focal, 5.12.4 in Eoan, 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; use implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<RikMills> mitya57: done
<mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 Qtbase does not build on i386 now?
<lubot> <mitya57> Probably libmd4c-dev needs to be added to the whitelist.
<lubot> <RikMills> shall I ask?
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, please :)
<lubot> <RikMills> done. hopefully can get that done later
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks
<lubot> <RikMills> riscv64 OOM ftbfs?
<lubot> <mitya57> Similar thing happened in Debian, but with other .cpp file.
<lubot> <mitya57> I will retry.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Probably libmd4c-dev needs to be added to the whitelist.], done and built apparently
<lubot> <RikMills> not published yet....
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, let's hope that library is enough
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [I will retry.], riscv64 failed again :(
<lubot> <mitya57> I will ask wgrant or doko tomorrow, now time to go to bed
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. good night :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know this isn't exactly the right place, but IRC never answered me in the past... We're trying to use the Qt auto-scaling, which is activated using QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR. We had to implement the `pixelDensity()` function in our own QPA in order to do this in the past... but now we're using QtWayland
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I had to do this in the past: https://github.com/ubports/qtubuntu/pull/5 … But QtWayland just won't seem to do the scaling correctly. How are the rest of you handling auto scaling under Wayland, if at all?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It seems to be about the only way to make QtWebEngine do the scaling correctly
<lubot> <RikMills> I gave riscv64 one more try for luck, but failed again
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-13
<lubot> <mitya57> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/05/13/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t07:51 — my discussion with wgrant
<RikMills> thanks
<mitya57> Today's status update:
<mitya57> - In Debian Qt 5.14.2 is mostly done, only two insignificant packages are remaining (qtdoc and qtimageformats) which I will do in the morning.
<mitya57> - Bootstrapping is in progress in PPA 4057. qtbase failed on arm64 two times without log, retried again, let's hope it will work.
<mitya57> Also, looks like we are not alone with the riscv64 bug, ruby2.7 is also affected. wgrant said: I'll hopefully investigate it tomorrow, or just downgrade all the VMs again and see if they work
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-14
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks for the update :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Buildds are slow today :(
<mitya57> Yet another status update:
<mitya57> - All of Qt 5.14.2 is now uploaded to Debian experimental.
<mitya57> - qtbase finally built fine on riscv64.
<mitya57> - Buildds are not only slow but also buggy today, builds are failing without any log so I have to retry them.
<lubot> <RikMills> :) Thanks for the work.
<lubot> <mitya57> Docs are bootstrapped now, I will be copying more packages from Debian when their reverse dependencies get built.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-16
<lubot> <RikMills> Looking good apart from the few fails
<lubot> <mitya57> I will look at qtimageformats SIGILL on armhf later today. In the mean time I think you can do the rebuilds.
<lubot> <mitya57> qtremoteobjects is not a regression. qtquickcontrols is a regression, but I will retry it first.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [qtremoteobjects is not a regression. qtquickcontrols is a regression, will also …], I retried qtquickcontrols about an hour ago.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I will look at qtimageformats SIGILL on armhf later today. In the mean time I th …], If you are sure, I'll get those done in a minute
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [If you are sure, I'll get those done in a minute], Why not?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Why not?], I just meant that if you are sure the stack is complete and buildable against. It was more a turn of phrase than anything. I am sure it is all good.
<lubot> <mitya57> In the worst case some packages can dep-wait. As far as I know Launchpad they should not build against 5.12.8.
<lubot> <RikMills> Oops. my rebuild script was still set to focal. just as well I did not upload. Will take a short while to regenerate the sources
<lubot> <RikMills> rebuilds uploaded
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [I will look at qtimageformats SIGBUS on armhf later today. In the mean time I th …], Looks like a real bug: unaligned access in https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/tree/src/gui/painting/qicc.cpp?h=v5.14.2#n447
<lubot> <mitya57> …which doesn't seem to be easily fixable because unaligned access is all over that file :(
<lubot> <mitya57> I filed https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-84267 for now because I want some advice from upstream before spending hours on it.
<lubot> <mitya57> qtcreator needs new qbs, which I will work on.
<lubot> <mitya57> qbs needs more work because there are many changes between 1.14 and 1.16. Will continue tomorrow.
<lubot> <mitya57> In the mean time I fixed deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin and tried to fix gammaray, but not fixed completely.
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks. I have not checked through yet, but anything in sync with debian do you want to fix there and copy, or not that bothered as it will get done eventually with debian transition?
<lubot> <mitya57> I will upload directly packages that are in Qt/KDE team, and file bugs for others. But later, I have little time as usual and want to finish the transition in Ubuntu first.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-05-17
<lubot> <mitya57> Small status update: … - Fixed qttools, this allowed me to retry a dozen of failed riscv64 builds. I will be able to retry more when kxmlgui is built on riscv64. … - Copied qbs 1.14 from Debian. This is not the latest release, but 1.16 will take more time because it will need to pass Debian's NEW queue. But it should be already compat
<lubot> ible with Qt 5.14.
<lubot> <RikMills> module qtqml is not installed :/
<lubot> <mitya57> Where is that?
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x865) https://i.imgur.com/opOlznR.jpg
<lubot> <RikMills> sddm startup
<lubot> <mitya57> Something needs to depend on qml-module-qtqml
<lubot> <RikMills> is that new?
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, it is new. Looks like qml-module-qtquick-controls needs that dependency (it needs a new upload because of tests anyway).
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Yes, it is new. Looks like qml-module-qtquick-controls needs that dependency (it …], Makes sense. Thanks :)
<lubot> <RikMills> Installing that fixes sddm and plasma
<lubot> <mitya57> Great!
<lubot> <RikMills> Had to use proposed as webengine picked up a dep on the new re2 lib in there, but things seem ok in a very quick VM test now
<lubot> <mitya57> Fixed dde-qt5integration
<lubot> <mitya57> We need a helper that will automatically add QML dependencies based on plugins.qmltypes
<lubot> <RikMills> I might start test building new plasma against the PPA later
<lubot> <bhushanshah> Do anyone know nature of this patch? https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde/kwallet.git/tree/debian/patches/blowfish_endianess.diff?h=Neon/unstable
<lubot> <mitya57> `#define Q_BYTE_ORDER Q_BIG_ENDIAN` (which was in original file and not patched out) looks very wrong
<lubot> <RikMills> @bhushanshah [Do anyone know nature of this patch? https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde/kwallet. …], debian/changelog says it was added for this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=828160
<ubottu> Debian bug 828160 in src:kwallet-kf5 "kwallet-kf5: FTBFS on hppa - blowfishtest (Failed)" [Normal,Fixed]
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [Yes, it is new. Looks like qml-module-qtquick-controls needs that dependency (it …], Added in https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtquickcontrols/-/commit/cb684fa064063135, will be in the next upload to PPA.
<lubot> <bhushanshah> So just as a note : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362805#c19 new upstream patch in kwallet breaks existing wallets with debian patchset
<ubottu> KDE bug 362805 in general "KF5Wallet can't open previuosly created wallet with error code -9" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<lubot> <bhushanshah> So you will have to revert part of upstream patch for next release
<lubot> <RikMills> @bhushanshah [So you will have to revert part of upstream patch for next release], I'm slightly lost, but I guess follow what you do in Neon?
<lubot> <bhushanshah> More or less yes
<lubot> <bhushanshah> https://cgit.kde.org/kwallet.git/commit/?id=850219f83e7d74621efba9cf8a6eebb11f6bc3fc essentially revert of this will be needed
<lubot> <RikMills> right
<lubot> <mitya57> Hopefully fixed gammaray, qgis and qtav. The major remaining package is qtcreator, which is better with new qbs, but now has error installing the documentation.
<lubot> <mitya57> Looks like that error was always there, but now is fatal because of https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=20e9422e069a27b7
<lubot> <mitya57> I think I fixed everything now, we should just wait until it builds :)
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <RikMills> new perl just landing in proposed which makes pkg-kde-tools impossible to install in builds :(
<mamarley> RikMills: It looks like libclass-xsaccessor-perl and possible libcommon-sense-perl need rebuilds.
<lubot> <mitya57> For Qt transition, we need to wait for a few builds to finish and then it will be good to land.
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills Feel free to do that if I will be sleeping :)
<lubot> <mitya57> (Or you want to wait until perl is fixed?)
<lubot> <RikMills> I'll think about that. I will check in a couple of hrs before I sleep
<valorie> y'all are heroes!
<lubot> <RikMills> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=960856
<ubottu> Debian bug 960856 in release.debian.org "binnmus for perl mini-transition" [Normal,Open]
<lubot> <RikMills> I think we may as well land.
 * RikMills clicks buttons
<RikMills> 5.14.2 landing
<mamarley> \o/ Great job!
<mamarley> Also, it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwayland-opensource-src/+bug/1862987 is going to get some attention very soon.  That package is also needed for kwayland-server.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862987 in qtwayland-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtbase5-private-dev does not install private headers for QtWayland" [Undecided,New]
